# Forbidden You do not have permission to access this document



## DomLangowski

If you have received this message while using the forum its because the spam filter is preventing you from using some words, most of these words are to do with drugs and the filter cannot be removed.

Below is a list of the ones we know of and you can get past it by putting a space after the first letter (see below)

If you find any words that are not on the list please update here.

Thanks



> a dipex
> s uboxone
> p seudovent
> y asmin
> t opamax
> t razodone
> p revacid
> z yrtec
> x enical
> t oprol
> z oloft
> s ynthroid
> v altrex
> w ellbutrin
> v alium
> p rotonix
> v ytorin
> r italin
> z ocor
> s eroquel
> u ltracet
> u ltramel
> p lavix
> v oltaren
> z yprexa
> x anax
> v icodin
> p enicillin
> p rednisone
> p rozac


----------



## DomLangowski

Have cleaned up and updated this thread.


----------



## moustress

Weird.


----------



## kristensrodents

Im new here and a little confused, why are they medications forbidden to mention. do people give them to their mice or something? :?


----------



## WoodWitch

kristensrodents said:


> Im new here and a little confused, why are they medications forbidden to mention. do people give them to their mice or something? :?


No, it's nothing to do with mice; that's the point. It's a spam filter to prevent the forum being used by mass spammers. You'd be surprised how many posts we have to disapprove/remove.


----------



## Veritai

Spam filter doesn't like p rozac either. Somehow I did read this, and then completely forgot it was here when this happened to me.


----------



## DomLangowski

Thank you, i have updated original post.


----------



## mousefan

That's weird.


----------



## DomLangowski

mousefan said:


> That's weird.


Whats weird? this post may be irrelevant now as the servers have changed and im unsure of the spam rules.


----------



## mousefan

Its weird that it I never had any issues with those words, or spam, and others did...


----------



## Laigaie

Well, the thread /is/ two years old...


----------



## mousefan

Oh, should have checked the dates...


----------

